# WIP Sanguine Sleeps Again



## Kazooie (Sep 16, 2012)

Sanguine Sleeps Again by seantel on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free

WIP for 3 months and still going!


----------



## Kazooie (Sep 22, 2012)

And an updated version, about 1/2 done. Going to repeat some of the themes and then be about done.


----------

